# Quorn



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

As a vegetarian,I sometimes eat Quorn products,but they seem to have an adverse affect on my diarrhea,making it worse than ever.Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

I like meat but I'm a vegan for ethical reasons. As a result I eat lots of fake meat products. Quorn is just scary. The main ingredient is some lab-made fungus called mycoprotein. It apparently makes lots of people sick. (I do admit that Quorn products taste kinda good.) Check out the following link: http://www.cspinet.org/quorn/ Lately, I've been eating Soy Boy Okara Courage Burgers. They're really good and have absolutely no scary ingredients. Not sure if they're available in the UK though. gastron


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

Thank you for that scary link!No more Quorn for me then...evil stuff!


----------

